# Parts help 927SB



## gixer2000 (Mar 2, 2019)

I trying to locate the needle valve and seat for my father's 927SB. I was doing some maintenance today and managed to lose the needle seat. Now we're expecting 8-12" tomorrow and all my local shops are bombed and don't have much time to help unless I can provide a part number. 

The engine is a Tecumsa LH318SA


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

631021B is the kit not sure if you can get just the seat???

Do you have the numbers after LH318SA???? EX:156552G?


----------



## gixer2000 (Mar 2, 2019)

Pobably easier for me to type out rather than have you look at the sideways pic. 

156551H


----------



## gixer2000 (Mar 2, 2019)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> 631021B is the kit not sure if you can get just the seat???
> 
> Do you have the numbers after LH318SA???? EX:156552G?


I'm assuming that's still the same kit even with the other numbers I provided? 

Thanks


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

do you have a local small engines shop? most shops should have a kit like that on hand. i think they usually like the numbers off the top engine cover but pretty sure the needle and seat are practically the same on nearly all Tecumseh carbs and a decent shop should be able to set you up with what you need.


----------



## gixer2000 (Mar 2, 2019)

crazzywolfie said:


> do you have a local small engines shop? most shops should have a kit like that on hand. i think they usually like the numbers off the top engine cover but pretty sure the needle and seat are practically the same on nearly all Tecumseh carbs and a decent shop should be able to set you up with what you need.


I'm headed out to one in the morning. The 3 I stopped at yesterday we're busy so having a part number makes things so much faster and easier for them to help.me. 

Thank you


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Yep same # for kit with seat in it.


https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...horizontal/lh318sa/lh318sa-156551h/tec-640349


https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...eh/4-cycle-horizontal/lh318sa/lh318sa-156551h


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

This is what should be in that kit....good picture!!!


https://www.ebay.com/i/312477955452?chn=ps


----------



## gixer2000 (Mar 2, 2019)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> This is what should be in that kit....good picture!!!
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/i/312477955452?chn=ps


Awesome, Thank you!


----------



## gixer2000 (Mar 2, 2019)

Got it, thanks for the help!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Hope it did the trick for you!!!!


----------



## gixer2000 (Mar 2, 2019)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Hope it did the trick for you!!!!


It sure did! My dad and I we're able to double team the 16" inches of heavy snow we got today. Thank you again! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

gixer2000 said:


> It sure did! My dad and I we're able to double team the 16" inches of heavy snow we got today. Thank you again!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk



Glad you could help your Dad.....that is what is all about.


My Dad would always say to me...."You ready to go work shoulder to shoulder???" On a chore day....Like on a Saturday whether it would be cutting the lawn or raking or burning leaves....installing bushes...spreading mulch??? You hated it then but you miss it when it is gone so glad you could help your Dad as I said previously...ha-ha. Times with your pops sticks with you for your life!!! 



My Dad might be gone but boy...any time I hit a difficulty it is like a recording goes off in my head and it is everything he use to say to me on those Days working in the yard together. We are almost done......try it this way.........Sometimes you have to step back and try a different approach....let's get back at that tomorrow(Sun.). Or while working we would be talking about women or just people in general and he would say.....People are funny
what you see it first isn't always what you get or Trust me when I tell you this you do not need to be everyone's friend because you wont be able to keep up with it. Then he would hold five fingers to me and say this is all you need Five real good friends....That's it!!! Not lying to you right now I have Five good friends and that what it has widdled down to so he was right. But he himself always maintained that his whole life. 



Ok... enough of that.....16" of wet heavy fun for the new Ariens must have been a blast for you! Always awesome when you can feel the POWER and help Dad!!!!


----------

